# installazione dolorosa

## roberto81

ciao a tutti ho deciso di installare Gentoo ma non ci sto riuscendo. Sto installando su una macchina con queste caratteristiche:

MB: ASUS P6X58D premium

CPU: INTEL i7 950

RAM: CORSAIR 12G

SCHEDA GRAFICA: ATI Radeon HD 5450

passi effettuati:

1) scaricata immagine iso minimal amd64 , stage3, portage ultime relase

2) avvio il cd e alla richiesta di boot:gentoo e parte.

3) configuro la rete ifconfig non vede la mia scheda di rete quindi do net-setup etho0 ping www.google.it funziona

4) configuro il disco con le tre partizioni boot, swap, / e applico i file system nessun errore.

5) mi sposto in /mnt/gentoo copio ed estraggo stage3, portage tutto bene

6) configurazione di CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe" MAKEOPTS="-j8" 

7) seleziono i mirror non da problemi

8 ) copio informazioni dns tutto ok 

9) monto proc e dev ok!

10) effettuo il chroot ok!

11)aggiorno portage ok!

12) scelgo il profilo

13) imposto USE come sull'esempio dato che voglio usare kde

14) imposto la localizzazione a it tutto ok!

15) imposto time zone ok!

16) installo i sorgenti emerge gentoo-sources installa linux-3.0.6-gentoo ok!

da qui errori su errori si divde in genkernel e manuale con genkernel se lo emergo fallisce e giustamente qui mi blocco.

se compilo manualmente penso vadi tutto bene dato che non ho errori

ma quando cerco i moduli da caricare ne trovo 3 del tipo .ko ma il brutto è che non esiste la cartella modules.autoload.d

non preoccupandomi dei moduli  aggiungo net.eth0 ao runlevel di default

mi dice che non essiste il runlevel

a partire da genkernel da qui in poi non riesco a emergere niente. 

AIUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).

- John

----------

## spillo

Dovresti spiegarti un po' meglio, dirci con precisione dove sei arrivato ad installare (a meno che tu non abbia già finito, non capisco) e copiare qui gli errori esatti che ti trovi di fronte, altrimenti diventa difficile aiutarti...

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che gentoo la puoi installare da una qualsiasi altra distribuzione, anche live (con 12 GB di ram non hai problemi). Basta che hai una shell e la possibilità di usare il chroot (così puoi riportare le vongole che ti tira fuori)...  :Wink:  in generale:devi montare proc dev e sys

Mi auguro che non hai seguito il consiglio imbecille di copiare la conf del kernel del livecd un /usr/share/genkernel; se lo hai fatto 

```
emerge -1 genkernel
```

per le impostazioni del gcc ti consiglio -march=native o guardare quila conf di esempio è in /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example, parti da quellagià che ti trovi imposta

```
LINGUAS="it en"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev ps2mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources

rm -Rf /usr/src/linux*

emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.6

eselect kernel set 1
```

probabilmente non hai creato il symlink linux->linux-versione in /usr/src e genkernel si adira con "... chi legge"; potresti usare la use symlink ma serve più a romper le tasche che non altrogenkernel non fa altro che automatizzare alcune operazioni e copiare una configurazione standard che dovrebbe garantirti la compilazione del sistema senza problemi.per il momento limitati a lanciare genkernel allDopo che hai fatto questo installa x11-drivers/radeon-ucode e lancia genkernel --menuconfig all per abilitare il modesetting (e mettere i driver ed i moduli utili builtin), aggiungere il firmware al kernel (cerca nei miei messaggi degli ultimi giorni, ho già riportato tutto) e quant'altro.

Ti faccio notare che l'opzione "Local version - append to kernel release" non è gradita a genkernel e non devi usarla.

Se non sai come configurare il kernel puoi andare avanti a configurare quel che ti serve e chiedere (al massimo ti si prende in giro, tutt'altro che bonariamente, ma ti si risponde, sempre). Ci ripenserai dopo aver compilato X11

La use flag "doc" non deve mai essere abilitata globalmente (o ne piangerai le conseguenze) e se hai errori da emerge per "circular dependencies" vuol dire che hai abilitato una qualche use che al momento non è il caso di abilitare.

Puoi sempre procedere per gradi, una volta abilitata una nuova use 

```
emerge -aDNuv @world
```

e passa la paurail primo 

```
emerge @system
```

oppure

```
emerge @world
```

dopo aver cambiato le impostazioni del gcc, deve essere *Quote:*   

> emerge -e @system

 non basta impostare la localizzazione devi anche seguire la guida per utf8

Fai prima a ricominciare da capo e ricordare che il kernel si compila con

```
emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.6

eselect kernel set 1

genkernel all
```

ma qui mi becco la solita lavata di capo per disfattismo e perchè abuso dei poveri niubbi innocenti.

Ci si presenta, non tanto perché possa fregarcene di te ma per capire qual è il tuo grado di conoscenza su linux in generale e regolarsi per il livello di complessità nelle risposte; oltre che per buona educazione.

Il benvenuto te lo ha dato un altro (più gentile sicuro). Anche se posso sembrare aspro ed offensivo sono solo incline ad un già pessimo umorismo, reso ancor più tetro dalla percezione di una contingenza politico-sociale pericolosamente vicina ad una distopia marxista (nel senso di una realtà che vorrebbe applicare i principi de "Il Capitale" al contrario ... per i meno "svegli").

Uaz! Uaz! Uaz!  :Mr. Green: 

edit: leggendo quello che ha scritto cloc3 mi è venuto un dubbio. In rete ci sono alcune guide "scasse" datate e piene di errori e circolano diverse leggende urbane prive di fondamento sull'installazione. Riferisciti solo alle guide ufficiali.

----------

## cloc3

 *roberto81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 16) installo i sorgenti emerge gentoo-sources installa linux-3.0.6-gentoo ok!
> 
> da qui errori su errori si divde in genkernel e manuale con genkernel se lo emergo fallisce e giustamente qui mi blocco.
> ...

 

è giusto che non trovi nessun runlevel definito: sei in chroot, non ha senso lanciare servizi locali.

la connessione alla rete è garantita dal sistema superiore, attraverso il mount della cartella /proc, che dici di avere eseguito correttamente. allo stesso modo non puoi caricare nuovi moduli (immagino con modprobe).

la cartella modules.autoload.d non la possiedo neppure io. non sono sicuro che sia mai stata uno strumento gentoo.

non hai dichiarato l'errore generato durante l'installazione di genkernel. a naso, provo a chiedere se hai impostato correttamente il link /usr/src/linux . l'operazione deve essere eseguita a mano, oppure esplicitando la useFlag symlink durante l'installazione del kernel.

----------

## spillo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la cartella modules.autoload.d non la possiedo neppure io. non sono sicuro che sia mai stata uno strumento gentoo.
> 
> 

 A me pare sia semplicemente l'equivalente di /etc/conf.d/modules, se non ricordo male si usava prima di openrc...

----------

## djinnZ

cloc3 ha involontariamente evidenziato come si stia operando su informazioni di partenza inadeguate.

Sospetto che siamo ancora una volta innanzi ai risultati di questa roba. *Quote:*   

> È una buona idea usare anche FEATURES="ccache".

  *Quote:*   

> echo 'config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10/24" )' >> net

 Peccato che non ho voglia di discutere con gli admin ma gli estremi per una querela da parte della fondazione ci sarebbero.  :Twisted Evil: 

Mi ricordo che qualcuno litigava sulla questione di gentoo it qualche annetto fa (2007~2008), perché già allora erano datate.

@roberto81: le guide sono su gentoo.org

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> cloc3 ha involontariamente evidenziato come si stia operando su informazioni di partenza inadeguate.
> 
> 

 djinnZZZZZZ ha involontariamente sporcato fuori dal vaso.

perdonalo, sospetto che siamo ancora una volta inannzi ai risultati dell'uso smodato della FEATURES="fict", che non approfondisco ulteriormente per evitare l'intervento dei mods...  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *sezione news wrote:*   

> Uscita la release 2007.0

   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  non volevo infierire...

----------

## roberto81

grazie per le risposte!

comunque volevo sapere se potevo usare la liveDVD per avviare la macchina con un ambiente grafico da cui potervi postare i relativi errori!

ora il problema

avvio il dvd al boot come nella minimal cd inserisco gentoo

aprendo un terminale non ho i privileggi per dare i comandi come fdisk e quindi tutto il resto, l'unica è premere ctrl+alt+f1 e passando in modalità testo posso dare i comandi come posso aprire un terminale con i privileggi di root?

----------

## k01

non ho mai usato il live dvd quindi non ti so dire di preciso se ci sia una password per root o meno, dal terminale dai su per acquisire i privilegi di root, se ti chiede una password che non conosci spostati su ctrl+alt+f1, dai passwd, imposti una tua password, e poi ritorni all'ambiente grafico

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ripeto che puoi usare qualsiasi live o distribuzione recente, ti basta che il comando chroot /mnt/gentoo funzioni.

Segui i passi che ti ho indicato, quasi certamente non impostavi il symlink e quindi alcuni pacchetti e genkernel fallivano.

Con la scheda che hai ti conviene prima provare con KMS e poi, se non ti soddisfa o vuoi qualcosa in più a livello grafico, passi al driver proprietario.

Se, prima di lanciare genkernel --menuconfig all installi grub e imposti 

```
BUSYBOX="yes"

DISKLABEL="yes"

BOOTLOADER="grub"
```

ti risparmi fatica.

La partizione separata per /boot non è obbligatoria se usi ext2/3 xfs o reiser 3.x sulla partizione di root. Se hai più di una distribuzone conviene e conviene che sia condivisa.

Dato che non hai grandi problemi di spazio in ram puoi anche pensare di montare un tmpfs di 4/5GB su /var/tmp/portage e "compilare in ram".

Dovresti velocizzare le operazioni. Per kde una notte ti sarà necessaria a compilarlo (sono parecchi pacchetti).

----------

## roberto81

scusate forse sono riuscito ad ottenere  l'emerge di genkernel ma sono dovuto uscire da chroot 

poi ho dato genkernel all e il risultato al momento è questo

```
Gentoo-11 gentoo # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 3.0.0-gentoo-r1 for x86_64...

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.0.0-gentoo-r1

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2011-11-25--11-32-07.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.0.0-gentoo-r1 bzImage...

[
```

/code]

----------

## roberto81

scusate per i post precedenti procedo passo passo, quindi al punto 

punto 4 preparazione dei dischi:

```
Gentoo-11 gentoo # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 22.0 GB, 22047358976 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2680 cylinders, total 43061248 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xfcdc9b1b

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1            2048       67583       32768   83  Linux

/dev/sda2           67584     1116159      524288   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         1116160    43061247    20972544   83  Linux

Gentoo-11 gentoo # mke2fs /dev/sda1

mke2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Filesystem label=

OS type: Linux

Block size=1024 (log=0)

Fragment size=1024 (log=0)

Stride=0 blocks, Stripe width=0 blocks

8192 inodes, 32768 blocks

1638 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

First data block=1

Maximum filesystem blocks=33554432

4 block groups

8192 blocks per group, 8192 fragments per group

2048 inodes per group

Superblock backups stored on blocks: 

        8193, 24577

Writing inode tables: done                            

Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done

This filesystem will be automatically checked every 30 mounts or

180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.

Gentoo-11 gentoo # mke2fs -j /dev/sda3

mke2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

warning: 256 blocks unused.

Filesystem label=

OS type: Linux

Block size=4096 (log=2)

Fragment size=4096 (log=2)

Stride=0 blocks, Stripe width=0 blocks

1313280 inodes, 5242880 blocks

262156 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

First data block=0

Maximum filesystem blocks=4294967296

160 block groups

32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group

8208 inodes per group

Superblock backups stored on blocks: 

        32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208, 

        4096000

Writing inode tables: done                            

Creating journal (32768 blocks): done

Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done

This filesystem will be automatically checked every 25 mounts or

180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.

Gentoo-11 gentoo # mkswap /dev/sda2

Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 524284 KiB

no label, UUID=24d159f7-6a9e-4eb7-85aa-2f3733b495b5

Gentoo-11 gentoo # swapon /dev/sda2

Gentoo-11 gentoo # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/

Gentoo-11 gentoo # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

Gentoo-11 gentoo # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot/

```

qui credo che non ci siano problemi giusto?

----------

## djinnZ

a questo punto la sequenza in linea di massima è:

```
wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20111108.tar.bz2 -O - | tar xj -C /mnt/gentoo 

for m in dev sys proc ; do mount --rbind /$m /mnt/gentoo/$m ; done

chroot /mnt/gentoo

echo -e "nameserver 8.8.8.8\nnameserver 8.8.4.4\n" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

```
emerge --sync
```

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

LINGUAS="it en"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev ps2mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15
```

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

```
locale-gen

eselect profile set default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

emerge euses gentoolkit eix mirrorselect

for u in nls gallium egl llvm nptl classic openvg ; do euse -E $u ; done

emerge -eDNuv @world
```

 *chroot /mnt/gentoo wrote:*   

> emerge genkernel gentoo-sorces
> 
> emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.6
> 
> eselect kernel set 1
> ...

 

```
BUSYBOX="yes"

DISKLABEL="yes"

BOOTLOADER="grub"
```

```
cd /usr/src/genkernel --menuconfig all
```

configuri grub

```
grub-install
```

e dovresti essere pronto ad usare la tua nuova gentoo.Tempo previsto se nulla si inceppa nel mentre: una nottata intera.

Poi le bestemmie, certe, certissime anzichenò, per  far realmente andare grub e kernel le si affronta dopo, tanto il 90% del lavoro di compilazione così è fatto. E c'è solo da configurare ed aggiungere qualcosa. Puoi anche mettere la sequenza dei comandi in un file e lanciarlo.

Nuovo tip per il kernel: in un terminale lanci (suppongo sempre che il primo genkenel all sia andato a buon fine) 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make localyesconfig

make menuconfig
```

e nell'altro, successivamente

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 di modo che puoi andare a vedere cosa è stato abilitato nella configurazione del livecd. Attenzione a non uscrire salvando la configurazione sul terminale dove hai dato il localyesconfig.

Se viene lanciato tenendo il kernel del livecd gentoo è meglio ma bene o male dovrebbe andare bene per tutto.

Come puoi vedere in realtà è molto più semplice di quel che può sembrare.

Di sicuro avrò dimenticato qualcosa, ma spero che gli altri vogliano correggermi o spiegarti cosa significano questi comandi o semplicemente fare osservazioni ( altrimenti questo post potrebbe svanire nel nulla...  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## roberto81

grazie infinite per tutti i consigli ora ho  avviato la compilazione in modalità manuale e vedo come procede

mi sono spostato su una macchina virtualbox dato che il pc mi serviva per lavoro.

per il problema dell'emerge mirrorselect non mi aggiornava make.conf

ho solo un dubbio in menuconfig un processore i7 dvrebbe essere riportato con il suo nome tipo intel core i7 ecc ho come general x86_64?

----------

## djinnZ

Se non erro core2 (il mio ultimo intel è stato il Pentium 2 233) ma se hai un minimo di dimestichezza con la cosa sono in giro diverse patch per ottimizzare su corei7.

Mirrorselect non è importante, puoi farne allegramente a meno.

----------

## roberto81

forse sono riuscito a compilare quindi vi posto il codice dopo il comando make && make modules_install

```
Root device is (8, 3)

Setup is 12956 bytes (padded to 13312 bytes).

System is 5271 kB

CRC 400b21a6

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 3 modules

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.mod.o

  LD [M]  arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

  CC      net/netfilter/xt_mark.mod.o

  LD [M]  net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

  INSTALL arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

  DEPMOD  3.0.6-gentoo
```

dopo ho copiato l'immagine

```
(chroot) Gentoo-11 linux # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.0.-gentoo

```

i moduli trovati dal comando:

```
(chroot) Gentoo-11 linux # find /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | less
```

sono:

```
/lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

/lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

/lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

```

non trovo la cartella 

```
(chroot) Gentoo-11 linux # nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernl....
```

dove li devo mettere questi moduli? scusate e grazie ancora.........

----------

## spillo

i moduli da caricare all'avvio si devono inserire nel file /etc/conf.d/modules

----------

## djinnZ

ti avevo suggerito di usare genkernel, non di fare a mano.

i moduli di cui parli sono caricati automaticamente se servono e scsi_wait_scan è meglio builtin, se proprio serve. Se hai usato il mio trucco dovresti avere già builtin tutti i moduli che erano stati caricati dal kernel del livecd.

non ho capito a quale guida ti riferisci perché modules.autoload.d è deprecata

----------

## roberto81

non sto capendo piu che devo fare..... e la guida che devo seguire io seguo questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad:  [censura]  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Siamo alle solite e non posso neppure sfottere il responsabile...  :Crying or Very sad: 

vai qui

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml?desc=1

la guida è datata (ma è possibile che dopo un anno non sia stata ancora aggiornata?) in alcune cose quindi devi tener conto anche di quanto scritto qui

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/genkernel.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/openrc-migration.xml

così come per X non basta

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

ma ci vuole anche 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

ma con le ati e le nvidia è meglio far riferimento direttamente al wiki

Comunque se hai modificato il kernel e ci hai messo quel che serve è difficile che ti serva impostare moduli in autoload.

Comunque mi pare che ti ho già detto come fare, guida o non guida.

Il dato che cerchi di caricare quei moduli mi fa pensare che non hai mai compilato il kernel. Prova se la configurazione base di genkernel è sufficiente.

Calma e non intestardirti.

----------

## roberto81

ottimo..... grazie comunque sono riuscito a far partire il sistema ora ho un errore in grub stage 1.5 attendere... e poi parte il sistema ho trovato delle soluzioni le quali indicano che si deve ricompilare il grub con delle CFLAGS appropriate e che il floppy potrebbe dare fastidio ma questo non è stato aggiunto alla macchina virtuale.

per l'errore non mi interessa tanto cmq due cose 

1)in menuconfig ho scelto come processore core2/xeon ma io ho un i7 950 o dovevo scegliere generic x86_64?

2)a quanto mi fai capire posso anche evitare di caricare i moduli.... o dico stupidagini?

VERAMENTE GRAZE !!!

----------

## roberto81

grazie a tutti ma non riesco proprio ad installare... proverò in futuro!!!!

----------

